# how to post as anonymous in orkut



## saurabh kakkar (May 12, 2007)

hi
   i have seen people posting scraps and replying to topics as anonymous .can someone tell me how they do it . i know one method is to post a scrap/reply then delete ur account any other method ?

also can someone post as an anonymous in forums Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.4


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> hi
> i have seen people posting scraps and replying to topics as anonymous .can someone tell me how they do it . i know one method is to post a scrap/reply then delete ur account any other method ?
> 
> also can someone post as an anonymous in forums Powered by vBulletin Version 3.5.4



As far as anonymous posting in Orkut communities is concerned, You can post anonymously in only those communities that are of *anonymous* type... There's not way to post anonymously in non-anonymous communities.  

I haven't noticed anonymous posting in vBulletin forums thus far. It might be so, that the specific forum has a provision for anonymous posting...


----------

